# Basement framing



## Duckmanjones (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking to finish one of the rooms in my basement this winter and looking for tips. I've read some about using 2x2 furring strips rather than typical 2x4 stud framing. I'm looking to learn more about this as it will save me some floor space.


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Would this be a outside wall inside wall. Out wall o.k. 2by2 over cement blk. inside wall must use 4by4--check local code.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

IMO, you are only saving a few inches overall, go with the 2x4. 
Electrical boxes, cable lines as well as electrical wiring is alot harder to install on 2x2 walls. Proper insulation is really an issue as well with the 2x2 walls.
Drywall screws (if used as finished wall) will also be an issue if they are screwed through your brand new electical wiring! Unless you plate all your wiring runs.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Air seal your band/rim joists. Then insulate them. The blue or pink rigidbfoam board 2" thick is a great insulater and air stopper. Seal the perimeter withtge foam in the can. 
I suggest doing the whole basement if not done already. A easy and cheap way to lower heating bills.

I would also use 2x4s and insulate walls with the rigid foam board.2" thick


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Big Reds said:


> IMO, you are only saving a few inches overall, go with the 2x4.
> Electrical boxes, cable lines as well as electrical wiring is alot harder to install on 2x2 walls. Proper insulation is really an issue as well with the 2x2 walls.
> Drywall screws (if used as finished wall) will also be an issue if they are screwed through your brand new electical wiring! Unless you plate all your wiring runs.


 Another problem I've faced when used strips when finishing basement wall is the strips will follow the contour of the wall. When eyeing the wall from an angle you will see any bowing or waves. By building a square and plumb wall and then standing it up gives a a very good looking, pleasing to the eye job, your material also fits better.. It would drive me absolutely crazy sitting in my basement looking at a wavy wall, my eyes would always be drawn to it.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

shoelessjoe said:


> Another problem I've faced when used strips when finishing basement wall is the strips will follow the contour of the wall. When eyeing the wall from an angle you will see any bowing or waves. By building a square and plumb wall and then standing it up gives a a very good looking, pleasing to the eye job, your material also fits better.. It would drive me absolutely crazy sitting in my basement looking at a wavy wall, my eyes would always be drawn to it.


Yes 2x4's all the way. You will not save much with 2x2's and the job will finish up much better with the 2x4's even for inside walls. Treated 2x4's against the cement floor. We had a remodeling/ building business for many years in the Detroit area. Finished dozens of basements this way.


----------

